# Insane things you have heard hunters say



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Why not? We've heard one side, now let's hear the other:

1. "I saw the DWR out today in their airplane dropping flour sacks to scare the deer"

It amazes me that deer are so scared of flour! And, I don't understand what benefit the DWR could see from attempting to scare deer with flour. If they wanted to scare deer, couldn't they come up with a better way to do it than by dropping flour sacks from an airplane?



I could list a whole lot more -- but I'd rather hear some of your insane things you've heard hunters say.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

So if per chance you happen to see a Hilo dropping bags of florescent powder on a herd of Elk in the Clay Basin region.. INSANE?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

"Wolves have eaten all the game in Idaho!" Ha ha, I love it! This is a great excuse to converge at the local diner instead of gettting out in the cold and hunting. Keep it up though, I love to hunt Idaho and the wolves have seemed to leave plenty of game for me to find. Plus, there is the added bonus of being able to shoot a wolf if I get a chance. I must say that as hunters, we are a "sky is falling" bunch sometimes.---------SS


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

oldfudd said:


> So if per chance you happen to see a Hilo dropping bags of florescent powder on a herd of Elk in the Clay Basin region.. INSANE?


the chopper had a DWR inisgnia on it, didn't it!!

those rat-bastards!! florescent powder? Yep. makes those deer and elk "glow". Scary stuff.

You know what else they were out doing? Yep, you guessed it: They have these boots with elk and deer tracks on them! Before the hunts, they go out and hike all over in the woods leaving deer and elk tracks everywhere to fool the hunters into thinking that there really are deer and elk in the woods!!


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Them Tracks ER BIGFOOTS..


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Various statements about the dwr being the spawn of satan and having no interest in serving the hunters best interest. I know the dwr is not without fault but come on people.
You also don't have to look far to hear some mouth breather bagging on the dedicated hunter program and painting all dedicated hunters with one broad brush stroke.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Increasing the general deer tags back to 400,000 will grow more deer cause bucks dont make more bucks.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Other hunter- " I almost got a sound shot off this morning."
Me- " what's that?"
OH- " shooting at a deer you hear walking through the woods"
Me- " I'm walking away this way, don't shoot me"


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok, this is my favorite counter argument with an anti(admittedly I have used this....and done it too!)
"if you don't shut up right now, next time I'm out hunting I'll shoot the one with spots on it".

---they are the tastiest ones though! if I have a doe/fawn tag, you betcha! and the shock value=priceless.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

How about,"I don't care what the county map shows, I own that property and you can't hunt on it!" It was BLM land that he apparently had posted, although he wouldn't admit it. BTW, I hunt it anyway and have left the signs so nobody else hunts it!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

"I just got my rifle boresighted in and am leaving in the morning to shoot a deer"

Good luck with that buddy


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

"Just hold a little high."


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

And one more classic:
"You can tell if the droppings are from a buck or a doe, because if they are from a buck, they will be in clumps."


----------



## rukus (Apr 11, 2008)

Here's my favorite...

"I missed my shot on the deer because I forgot that when you shoot down hill the bullets rise".

I love it!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

While hunting the front one year I came across a guy dragging a deer down the hill. I stopped and gave him a pat on the back for killing one and noticed he had a quiver full of arrows but none of them were the same length and none of them were the same size. I mean, this guy had a carbon, a huge big aluminum arrow and another couple arrows from which material they were made I have no clue. May be fiberglass? I said wow, you find that many stray arrows up there while hunting? He said "nope, they're all mine." :shock: So I had to ask, why the hell don't any of them match? -Ov- He said, "Well, the carbon arrow is my "fast" arrow. I shoot it at deer that are either looking at me or are far away. The big fat 2419 aluminum arrow is my "heavy" arrow. I shoot it when I have to get through thick brush. The other two are just medium weight arrows with expandable points on them for shots where I think I might not get a good blood trail cuz expandables make em bleed more." Then I asked him what arrow he shot the buck with and he said, "well, I used up all my arrows yesterday. I hit him twice and missed three times and lost em all so I had to go home last night and get more to come back today and finish him off. But, he was almost dead when I found him so I just cut his throat." I was flabbergasted to say the least. I really didn 't know what to say after hearing that. Then he said "Tomorrow I'm going after my elk"! I just cringed....


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Wowzers Tex. I'm not even an archery guy, and that is freakers. Then again, I've seen guys pack 3-4 different rifle loads for the same rifle, with the same kind of reasoning in mind. I'm sure that his arrows, like my buddies 300 win mag rounds, all grouped the same so why not?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Lol tex i may know who that was.
I know a guy who started out that way. He had different length arrows with different point weights. They all had different color vanes so he would know the distance each one would shoot.

I set him straight though. The first time i met him he was shooting the set up above and had his target about 20 yards out. I set mine up at about 100 yards and he said he thought i should bring mine closer because he was there first and he didnt want to be shooting my direction. He assumed i was going to shoot mine at 20 yards. Lol you should have seen his eyes when i launched them and hit foam. He could tell i hit foam but couldn't see i actually hit the dot. When he saw that i actually hit the dot he wanted to know how i did it. 

When he saw i only had one pin on my target bow he said what good is a set up like that if you only have one pin.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

2 Hunters after crossing 3 fences, "I didn't know it was private, I didn't see any signs" :roll: :roll:


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

I was sitting on top of a hill, and heard this after a shot, "What was it? I don't know, I heard something move!" They were down in the oak brush.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Up skyline drive I came across a guy who said that he had made a 1 shot kill from 600 yards on a running buck with....... a 30-30 lever action. He also said he was holding out for a buck 30" or better. That same day I saw him pulling a spike with only 1 antler exceeding the legal limit out of the bottom of a draw. He wasnt gutted and he was mangled with 30 cal holes. His late 90's ford Bronco fullsize was parked in the middle of the road and still running with 1 door open. When I glassed him at the botton of the draw I noticed close to 15 rounds of 30-30 shells at my feet on the road... When he finally made it up with his full deer in its entireness I noticed that he never connected with the buck on his actual body, but ended up breaking every leg with his rounds. The buck had a slit throat and was so small he fit on the guys shoulders.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Steveb said:


> I was sitting on top of a hill, and heard this after a shot, "What was it? I don't know, I heard something move!" They were down in the oak brush.


And this is why more and more of us won't go on the rifle hunt in Utah any more.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Steveb said:


> I was sitting on top of a hill, and heard this after a shot, "What was it? I don't know, I heard something move!" They were down in the oak brush.


I would hold very very very still and not make a sound.......


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Steveb said:
> 
> 
> > I was sitting on top of a hill, and heard this after a shot, "What was it? I don't know, I heard something move!" They were down in the oak brush.
> ...


In Utah??? or in ANY state?

Insane things I hear hunters say? Have you read the Antelope Island thread? lol :mrgreen:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

On the same note; A friend of mine on opening morning was bragging that he only needed one bullet for his deer hunt. He headed out with a full bandoleer of .30-30 ammo and a full magazine in his rifle. 

He came back in after dark that night with no ammo left. His only words were "I missed"


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

It does only take ONE bullet. Its just a question of "which one?"


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

That's one reason why I do the blackpowder hunt anymore.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> Lol tex i may know who that was.
> I know a guy who started out that way. He had different length arrows with different point weights. They all had different color vanes so he would know the distance each one would shoot.
> )


Is this the same guy that when sighting in his bow he would aim at the target, shoot and then range where his arrow hit? That way he knew that his top pin was 12 yards, next was 27, etc., or something along those lines? Why move your pins when you don't have to, right?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> While hunting the front one year I came across a guy dragging a deer down the hill. I stopped and gave him a pat on the back for killing one and noticed he had a quiver full of arrows but none of them were the same length and none of them were the same size. I mean, this guy had a carbon, a huge big aluminum arrow and another couple arrows from which material they were made I have no clue. May be fiberglass? I said wow, you find that many stray arrows up there while hunting? He said "nope, they're all mine." :shock: So I had to ask, why the hell don't any of them match? -Ov- He said, "Well, the carbon arrow is my "fast" arrow. I shoot it at deer that are either looking at me or are far away. The big fat 2419 aluminum arrow is my "heavy" arrow. I shoot it when I have to get through thick brush. The other two are just medium weight arrows with expandable points on them for shots where I think I might not get a good blood trail cuz expandables make em bleed more." Then I asked him what arrow he shot the buck with and he said, "well, I used up all my arrows yesterday. I hit him twice and missed three times and lost em all so I had to go home last night and get more to come back today and finish him off. But, he was almost dead when I found him so I just cut his throat." I was flabbergasted to say the least. I really didn 't know what to say after hearing that. Then he said "Tomorrow I'm going after my elk"! I just cringed....


I'm still trying to figure out what would make a good arrow for those tricky running shots.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

How about this one.

Year 1; This years hunt was terrible on the (Monroe, Nebo, Manti, etc....) unit. There doesn't seem to be a single deer left on the mountain. It's the DWR's fault. They've ruined the unit. 

Year 2; This years hunt on the (same) unit was a shame. Way too many yearlings were slaughtered. There won't be any left for next year. It's the DWR's fault. They've ruined the unit.

Year 3-5; This years hunt on the (same unit) was a catastrophe. A lot of medium sized bucks were wiped out and overall, "everyone" got a deer. So much for trophy potential there and who's going to breed the does? It's the DWR's fault. They've ruined the unit.

Year 6 (After a hard winter) This years hunt was terrible........................ It's the DWR's fault. They've ruined the unit.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

"Just tag the biggest one and call it good."


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

After unloading my hunting gear from a succesful day hunting ducks, my mom looked at the pile of ducks I had in the garage and noticed among the mixed bag were a few teal. She asked me "how can you kill these little ducks?" I replied, (trying to keep a straight face) "you just don't lead them as much" The look on her face was priceless.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

woollybugger said:


> After unloading my hunting gear from a succesful day hunting ducks, my mom looked at the pile of ducks I had in the garage and noticed among the mixed bag were a few teal. She asked me "how can you kill these little ducks?" I replied, (trying to keep a straight face) "you just don't lead them as much" The look on her face was priceless.


Awesome Full Metal Jacket quote!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Bax* said:


> "I just got my rifle boresighted in and am leaving in the morning to shoot a deer"
> 
> Good luck with that buddy


Hey I resent that. lol The first shot out of my savage was a one shot kill on a coyote I called in. Didnt have time to sight it in until after I had a few sits.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I sighted it in two years ago.... What could have possibly changed?


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

I've heard several wives say, "Have fun hunting, just don't kill anything!" (Not mine!)


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

1. "Can I borrow some of your bullets?" From a stranger who was shooting a different caliber and had run out of ammo after flock-shooting a herd of spikes. 

2. "I know a shortcut...."

3. "Watch this..."


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

You can't eat the horns.
or
No matter how long I boil the horns, they still don't taste good.
or
bucks don't have fawns
or
If we kill a several thousand coyotes, the Utah herd should double in size.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

My wife always says: 
"Good luck, but aim high..........."
"You only need so many deer mounts"


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

"Why are you wearing so much orange?......You know the deer can see you!"

"I don't need bino's, that's what my scope is for"

"There's a nice buck over that hill I shot at, but I decided it was to far away to go look for"


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

1) This was on camera, said by a somewhat of a well known owner of an outdoor company.
After he had shot a nice CO muley in the neck at 60 yards with his bow. The buck ran far enough to make for a long blood trail. While on the blood trail the hunter, or the shooter I should say, became nervous of not being able to find this buck. On camera he says "I should have shot him in the guts, I can't believe I didn't shoot him in the guts"

2) On an inside level between friends here- "I bet I can hit that pond"


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

"Hey, get out of here, we're hunting this, and we were here first."
-8/- 
I was on my property at the time.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

All the elk on the Wasatch have have slaughtered. There will be NO elk left on the Wasatch after this year.

Did you know after this year there will be NO elk left on the Wasatch?


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

PBH said:


> Why not? We've heard one side, now let's hear the other:
> 
> 1. "I saw the DWR out today in their airplane dropping flour sacks to scare the deer"
> 
> ...


Speaking of dwr in an aircraft, today I watched the dwr using a helicopter to tranquilize deer and either tag them or check for disease. They were on the opposite side of the canyon so I couldnt quite tell what they were doing but it was cool to see them chase the deer down so they could tranquilize them. I understand they have a job to do, but those buggers spoiled my coyote hunt as they were flying all over the mountain making all kinds of noise.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

90redryder said:


> Speaking of dwr in an aircraft, today I watched the dwr using a helicopter to tranquilize deer and either tag them or check for disease. They were on the opposite side of the canyon so I couldnt quite tell what they were doing but it was cool to see them chase the deer down so they could tranquilize them. I understand they have a job to do, but those buggers spoiled my coyote hunt as they were flying all over the mountain making all kinds of noise.


That wasn't the DWR dude! That Mossback placing his tracking chips in all of the bucks, they use the logo DVVR to try and make people think it is the DWR.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

> That wasn't the DWR dude! That Mossback placing his tracking chips in all of the bucks, they use the logo DVVR to try and make people think it is the DWR.


Clearly you must be mistaken. Everyone knows that Mossback blocks all access for +20 miles prior to conducting their misdeeds. Also, had you actually seen it, they would have threaten to kill you next puppy and you would be too afraid to talk.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

johnnycake said:


> > That wasn't the DWR dude! That Mossback placing his tracking chips in all of the bucks, they use the logo DVVR to try and make people think it is the DWR.
> 
> 
> Clearly you must be mistaken. Everyone knows that Mossback blocks all access for +20 miles prior to conducting their misdeeds. Also, had you actually seen it, they would have threaten to kill you next puppy and you would be too afraid to talk.


Exactly, and it *was* the DWR out there. However, what they were doing was planting communications devices in the deer which will be activated right before the hunt to send the deer into the most thick terrain possible, insuring that hunters cannot shoot them. 8)


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I can't see a bullet in the barrel, true story and qoute from WWF range, dude was sightin in and looked down his barrel to double check it was empty.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Catherder said:


> How about this one.
> 
> Year 1; This years hunt was terrible on the (Monroe, Nebo, Manti, etc....) unit. There doesn't seem to be a single deer left on the mountain. It's the DWR's fault. They've ruined the unit.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

"My rangefinder was having issues giving me the right yardage through those branches. Don't know how I ended up hitting him in the a##. Gonna go shoot my bow and check the pins."


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> 90redryder said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of dwr in an aircraft, today I watched the dwr using a helicopter to tranquilize deer and either tag them or check for disease. They were on the opposite side of the canyon so I couldnt quite tell what they were doing but it was cool to see them chase the deer down so they could tranquilize them. I understand they have a job to do, but those buggers spoiled my coyote hunt as they were flying all over the mountain making all kinds of noise.
> ...


HAHA you arent kidding about that one :lol:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

" I'm gonna sneak up on that buck in that scrub oak" -me


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I thought I heard a buck snort _O\


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

"RUN!!!!".....after shooting one's bow straight up in the air!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

"We need to kill coyotes so we can save deer so we can kill them."


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

"The DWR needs to cut tags because they're killing all the deer."

Pretty much everything IB says...


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Well I've never called for a cut in tags. Opposite I want unlimited OTC statewide tags that allow you to hunt 3 seasons a yr. I'd like to see 50,000 + harvests. 

And we could easily have that but instead we pander to houndsman and let cougar kill more deer per yr then hunters ever killed. 

You on the other hand want to emulate an ecosystem that resembles pre settlement. You want mother nature to manage big game with as little input as possible. But what you wont sell is that your ideal is ultimately the reason why we only have LE hunting and only the elite hunters and rich guys will be able to hunt. Where does a general hunt fit into your grad scheme where all species get equal consideration? No matter how you want to slice the pie that is the deer herd. You cannot kill more deer then are being recruited. I suggest reducing the predators slice before the hunters. 

But then again I think you LT and PBH have shown your true colors and done a well enough job at bullying your anti human points. 

Now read my signature *(u)* VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Here's another insane thing I have heard hunters say:



Iron Bear said:


> You on the other hand want to emulate an ecosystem that resembles pre settlement. You want mother nature to manage big game with as little input as possible. But what you wont sell is that your ideal is ultimately the reason why we only have LE hunting and only the elite hunters and rich guys will be able to hunt. Where does a general hunt fit into your grad scheme where all species get equal consideration? No matter how you want to slice the pie that is the deer herd. You cannot kill more deer then are being recruited. I suggest reducing the predators slice before the hunters.


 :roll:


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

Catherder said:


> Exactly, and it *was* the DWR out there. However, what they were doing was planting communications devices in the deer which will be activated right before the hunt to send the deer into the most thick terrain possible, insuring that hunters cannot shoot them. 8)


Just to dispel any confusion: We are actually flying, capturing and collaring animals right now, particularly fawns. It's all part of a multi-year study on fawn survival. I stopped by and chatted with two of our big game biologists this morning. They said that we've already flown the Pine Valley and Monroe areas, and we're in Spanish Fork right now. From what they said, there will be a total of 25 different capture operations over the next couple of months. (Not all of which will be fawns.) Anyway, if you see people leaping out of a helicopter and attaching collars to mule deer, it's us.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Amy, 

What about the black whirly birds pooping bags of flour? I'm even scared to death of a flour bomb!


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

I shot a little buck in despite of Option WTF. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Amy said:


> Catherder said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly, and it *was* the DWR out there. However, what they were doing was planting communications devices in the deer which will be activated right before the hunt to send the deer into the most thick terrain possible, insuring that hunters cannot shoot them. 8)
> ...


Thanks for the update. Sounds like a worthwhile study. :O||:



klbzdad said:


> Amy,
> 
> What about the black whirly birds pooping bags of flour? I'm even scared to death of a flour bomb!


Does anyone remember this classic thread from a couple years ago?

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=29965


----------



## wshiwsfshn (May 9, 2008)

Catherder said:


> Amy said:
> 
> 
> > Catherder said:
> ...


So.... I just read the old helicopter thread! Everybody realizes that there is a helicopter training school in NSL that constantly flies up and down the canyons in that area to teach about up and down drafts.... Right? I have seen them consistently for the last 3 years. Dark, light, without lights, with lights. They train for all sorts of conditions, every year, same spot, same choppers. the Deer don't even look at them anymore.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

wshiwsfshn said:


> Catherder said:
> 
> 
> > Amy said:
> ...


Hey, stop bringing logic into govt conspiracy threads ok?


----------



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

rukus said:


> Here's my favorite...
> 
> "I missed my shot on the deer because I forgot that when you shoot down hill the bullets rise".
> 
> I love it!


**** gravity! Aim low, the cosine is your friend.

Rut


----------



## gregkdc (May 19, 2008)

Ok, in all fairness I have had a little white helicopter fly all over the area I was elk hunting one opening morning. The helicopter appeared to be pursuing the elk as they wouldn't leave the area and it was always right over where the elk were. This was up Payson Canyon about 15 years ago so they obviously weren't trying to herd them onto anybodies land, but it ruined my opening day. Who it was or why they were doing I have no idea but it sucked and if they did it now days I would have recorded them with my cell phone to turn them in.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

gregkdc said:


> Ok, in all fairness I have had a little white helicopter fly all over the area I was elk hunting one opening morning. The helicopter appeared to be pursuing the elk as they wouldn't leave the area and it was always right over where the elk were. This was up Payson Canyon about 15 years ago so they obviously weren't trying to herd them onto anybodies land, but it ruined my opening day. Who it was or why they were doing I have no idea but it sucked and if they did it now days I would have recorded them with my cell phone to turn them in.


You don't need to record them with a cel phone or a video camera. Just write down their tail numbers and call it in.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Back to the original post here.
How about the comment that I wouldn't take a 500 yard shot if it was a little 2 point. But if it was a trophy buck, I would unload the gun on him!!

Or Oh, he's only going to score 320", it's not worth getting out of the truck for that little thing.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Amy said:


> [Just to dispel any confusion: We are actually flying, capturing and collaring animals right now, particularly fawns. It's all part of a multi-year study on fawn survival. I stopped by and chatted with two of our big game biologists this morning. They said that we've already flown the Pine Valley and Monroe areas, and we're in Spanish Fork right now. From what they said, there will be a total of 25 different capture operations over the next couple of months. (Not all of which will be fawns.) Anyway, if you see people leaping out of a helicopter and attaching collars to mule deer, it's us.


^^^^^ More accurately, the Indianola area , Today.^^^^^^^^^^^^
Went down and watched the process take place today, BS'ed with the personnel.
( actually, I know Dennis quite well ) Excellent news to report , last season, they
collard 10 deer in this area, ALL 10 HAVE survived and are accounted for!

And some not so good news, there was word today of a possible wolf, or wolves
in the area being worked today. That would be the very first I've herd of any 
" big canines" on the Manti.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Amy said:


> Catherder said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly, and it *was* the DWR out there. However, what they were doing was planting communications devices in the deer which will be activated right before the hunt to send the deer into the most thick terrain possible, insuring that hunters cannot shoot them. 8)
> ...


Yeah yeah I witnessed what you guys were doing, it actually looked like aot of fun... but the problem is that you guys scared away all the wolves and coyotes that I was trying to call in on saturday, literally right as I got to my spot and got set up the helicopter flew right over my head and repeatedly circled the draw that I was attempting to call into. Because of this incident I think I deserve to get some insider info about that "wolf" that was shot up spanish fork canyon recently!


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

"Whatchya shootin?"

"300 grain Partition at 2,300 fps."

"Fer elk?"

"Yup."

"Ain't big enough fer elk."


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

SFW donated 1+ million dollars to the UDWS.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

MadHunter said:


> SFW donated 1+ million dollars to the UDWS.


 :mrgreen: ....... 8)


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

How about, "We can do this the easy way or the hard way but that is our deer" as another hunter raised his rifle and pointed it in my direction as I cleaned a deer that I taken with 100% certainty. I had heard shots down the canyon a ways right before the buck showed up and he was coming from that direction but after I put him down at only 75 yards there was only one bullet hole in him and no other wounds. The other hunters showed up 30 minutes later. I was by myself had a punched tag and just about finished with cleaning the deer when 9 of them confronted me.

I started archery hunting the next year.


----------

